# Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?



## StefanBO (10. Sep. 2010)

Welche Themen sind hier erlaubt, welche verboten?

Wer entscheidet, ob Threads geschlossen werden? Reicht es, wenn ein MOD ein Thema (z.B. aus persönlichen Gründen) nicht mag, ob entscheiden darüber grundsätzlich mehrere, bzw. gibt es dann so etwas wie einen Mehrheitsbeschluss?

Ich stelle das hier gleich mal in die Trashbox - aber ich glaube, es gibt ohnehin keinen Platz für solche Fragen!?? Oder wäre das unter Support/Hilfe möglich ("Ihr ... versteht etwas nicht")?


----------



## jochen (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

Hi Stefan,



StefanBO schrieb:


> Ich stelle das hier gleich mal in die Trashbox -"



haste nicht clever gemacht,
damit erscheint deine Frage nicht auf dem Portal,
sondern nur bei den neuen Beiträgen oder direkt im Unterforum Trashbox,

vielleicht verschiebt es ja ein Mod...

Gruss,
Jochen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

Hi Stefan!
Ich bin Super-Moderator im [DLMURL="http://www.techniker-forum.de/forum.php"]deutschen Technikerforum[/DLMURL] (87564 Mitglieder)
und da wird das so gehandhabt, dass jeder Mod Themen schließen kann und darf.
Diese erscheinen dann in einem internen Forum, das nur Mods und Admins zugänglich ist.
Die Kollegen können das z.B. aufgrund eines mails des verschobenen oder geperrten Users rückgängig machen,
was den zu unrecht strafenden Mod früher oder säter seinen Job kosten wird,
wenn das nicht wirklich begründet war.

Ich geh davon aus, dass das hier wohl ähnlich gehandhabt wird.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

Hallo Stefan, 

das ist doch eigentlich hier geregelt. 

Wenn wirklich mal was schief läuft einfach nee mail an die Admine oder den entsprechenden Mod schreiben.
Auch wenn es Tage gibt, wo man sich über Mod Entscheidungen echt an den Kopf fassen kann sollte man nie vergessen, das die den Job in Ihrer Freizeit unbezahlt machen und das ist ne Menge Arbeit. 
Nen Mod ist auch nur ´nen Mensch ! 
Und es ist doch menschlich, das man Themen die einem selber vielleicht unangenehm werden könnten oder einem nicht gefallen einfach mal schliesst, auch wenn diese ansonsten bislang sachlich gelaufen sind. Manchmal werden solche Themen aber auch nach kurzer Zeit wieder geöffnet, wenn sich der Mod das ganze noch mal überlegt, oder jemand anderes eingreift. 

Also nicht zu streng sein mit den Mods.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

Hallo Stefan,

das Thema gleich in der Trashbox zu eröffnen  

 so schlimm sind wir Mods auch wieder nicht.

Wuzzel hat das übrigens schon sehr gut beschrieben. 

Auch Moderatoren sind nur Menschen - und manchmal wird ein Thread halt etwas früher geschlossen - nämlich bevor das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, bzw. wenn abzusehen ist, dass keine vernünftige Diskussion mehr zustande kommt, das Thema völlig verfehlt wird bzw. das Hauen und Stechen vorprogrammiert ist.

Welche Themen erlaubt sind, ergibt sich doch schon aus unserem Namen bzw. aus den einzelnen Foren-Überschriften (und Untertiteln).


----------



## karsten. (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> 
> so schlimm sind wir Mods auch wieder nicht.
> .........



naja 

sagen wir mal so ... wir arbeiten dran 

zum Thema
die meisten Sachen werden einfach durch Flaschen drehen oder würfeln entschieden 

nee im Ernst 
es spielt ganz stark Sympathie bzw. Antipathie zu dem "Bild" des Users welches in unseren Köpfen entstanden ist eine Rolle 
dazu kommt etwas Erfahrung 
:evil man kennt ja seine Pappenheimer......

der Rest ist reine Willkür !

in dem Tunnel zu unserer geheimen unterirdischen Zentrale ......... hat man in grauer Vorzeit solche Sprüche in Stein gemeißelt :

Wie man in den Wald hineinruft .....
Höflichkeit ist eine Zier....
Ist der Ruf erst mal ruiniert... 
und
Reisende soll man...


schönes WE


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

Moin,

manche Entscheidungen fallen einem als Moderator auch nicht immer leicht...aber man fällt diese Entscheidungen lieber als später einen ausufernden Streit zu schlichten, bzw die Trashbox zu füttern. 

Wir geben unser Bestes..auch wir sind nur Menschen. 

Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## maritim (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

warum wurde dieses thema überhaupt eröffnet?
soll hier über ungelegte eier diskutiert werden oder gibt es etwas, wo sich jemand auf den schlips getreten fühlt.

es ist doch alles in den forenregeln klar geregelt, was man darf und nicht darf.

wenn man sich unsicher bei etwas ist, fragt man einfach bei den moderatoren nach.
habe ich selber schon gemacht und bekam sehr schnell eine antwort. weiterhin wurde mir auch hilfe angeboten, damit mein beitrag bei niemanden in den falschen hals kommt.


----------



## Eugen (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

@ Peter

vielleicht deswegen :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/48


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

@Eugen

Kann sein, aber in diesem Thread ging es doch schon lange nicht mehr um das eigentliche Thema.

Da zu erkennen war das sich Spannungen zwischen einigen User aufgebaut haben, habe ich das Thema eben geschlossen. Das kann natürlich auf Wunsch wieder geändert werden, eine kurze PN mit einer kleinen Begründung und fertig.

Aber: Wenn man sich als Mod zu jeder Aktion öffentlich Rechtfertigen muss, na dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Eugen (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> @Eugen
> Kann sein, aber in diesem Thread ging es doch schon lange nicht mehr um das eigentliche Thema.



na,dann durchforsch mal das ganze Forum nach Threads,bei denen es "schon lang" nicht mehr um das eigentliche Thema geht.
Da wartet einige Arbeit auf euch


----------



## danyvet (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

Eugen, ich glaube nicht, dass es Stefan um diesen Thread ging, denn er hat da ja gar nicht mitgeschrieben (oder ich hab ihn übersehen )
Aber da hatte ICH die Ehre des letzten Wortes  Danke Uwe 

edit: warum hast du die Farbe geändert, Eugen?? nein, ich bin nicht neugierig


----------



## maritim (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

eigentlich ist es doch eine einfache sache.

wir sind als user zu gast in diesem forum und müssen akzeptieren welche regeln die betreiber vom forum aufstellen.

wenn wir bei freunden zu besuch, sind müssen wir auch die wünsche von den gastgebern akzeptieren.
ist nicht gewünscht , das man(n) im stehen pinkelt dann setzt man sich eben auf das wc.
ist der gastgeber vegetarier , dann kaut man eben das gemüse was einem angeboten wird und holt sich keine frikadelle aus der tasche, die man vorher beim metzger gekauft hat.


es gibt immer regeln die man als gast beachten muss und wenn es keine klare regeln gibt, dann sollte man einfach nachdenken und sich aus höflichkeit dem gastgeber anpassen.
ist man dazu nicht bereit, dann  steht es einen frei den gastgeber zu meiden.

nun zum forum:

wo kommen wir eigentlich hin, wenn wir jede entscheidung die von den gastgebern getroffen wird zu hinterfragen? oder besser gesagt..... ein gastgeber nicht verpflichte sich für jede entscheidung zurechtfertigen.

wenn einem etwas nicht passt, dann schreibt man einfach den zuständigen moderator an und dann wird sicher eine lösung gefunden.
gibt es stress mit einem user, sollten erwachsenen menschen in der lage sein, es selber per pn zu klären. moderator sind schließlich keine kindergartenleiter.


----------



## Thorsten (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

1. Der Threat/die Frage, total überflüssig!!!
2. Uwe, recht hast Du, soweit sollte/darf und wird es aber auch nicht kommen. 
3. Wer sich nicht wohl bzw. gemobbt fühlt  :beten weiß wo der Ausgang ist. 

Admins und Mods macht weiter wie bisher, sonst bricht hier das Chaos aus.  lol



Ps. Meiner Meinung nach ab in die Trashbox.Hat im Portal nix zu suchen...


----------



## Eugen (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

Hi Opi  

der Threadsteller hat den Fred ja auch in der Trashbox eröffnet.
Irgendjemand hat den wohl verschoben.  
Und ein geordnetes Chaos ist was schönes,denn nur das __ Genie beherrscht das Chaos. 

Es hat ja auch niemand eine Rechtfertigung verlangt, oder 

Und überflüssig ???

Wieviele Fragen sind in diesem Forum wohl überflüssig 
Von Abschweifungen und "Antworten" mal ganz zu schweigen. 
(ja,ich weiß,diese,meine Antwort zählt auch dazu  )


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*



maritim schrieb:


> eigentlich ist es doch eine einfache sache.
> 
> wir sind als user zu gast in diesem forum und müssen akzeptieren welche regeln die betreiber vom forum aufstellen.


Kleine Korrektur:
Die User SIND NICHT ZU GAST im Forum, 
die User SIND das Forum!

Die Moderatoren MODERIEREN es im Sinne der User,
um zu verhindern, dass einzelne der Sache des Forums schaden.
Meinungsvielfalt und Diskussion sollen dabei gefördert werden 
(zur Selbstbeweihräucherung brauchert ma kein Forum und für Fragen reichert ein Briefkastenonkel),
aber es soll in einigermaßen zivilisierten Rahmen ablaufen.
Dafür gibt´s eben auch die Forenregeln, 
die nicht unbedingt in Stein gemeisselt sind,
sondern gegebenenfalls auch geändert werden können.

Es wird sicherlich NICHT JEDE Entscheidung eines Moderators hinterfragt werden,
aber es steht jedem Moderator gut zu Gesicht, so zu entscheiden, dass er das aushält bzw. rechtfertigen kann, 
sonst ist er da fehl am Platz: Das ist keine Spielwiese für Machtmenschen!
Dabei stellen Forenregeln, Gerechtigkeit und Neutralität das Kriterium dar,
während persönliche Neigungen da absolut nichts zu suchen haben.
(Der Wuzzel hat natürlich auch recht: Mods sind auch Menschen.)


----------



## Thorsten (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

Hey Eugen  (sollte mir langsam ein neues Avatar suchen,soooo alt bin ich ja auch noch nicht)

Solche Diskussionen sind doch schon ohne ende geführt worden... furchtbar,
aber Du als (_auch Forenopi_) weißt das ja selber.


Thema war schon in Trashbox?Ja weiß ich doch, sollte auch schnell wieder da hin...
Rechtfertigung? Kommt noch...
Überflüssig? Ja und wie... (natürlich nur meine Meinung)
Abschweifungen, überflüssige Antworten? Davon lebt doch ein Forum, aber dann im richtigen Bereich (Trashbox)...


Im übrigen, es kann ja nicht nur gescheite Antworten oder Experten geben, dass wäre doch auch zu langweilig.








Ach menno, fast wie in alten Zeiten.........


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

hallo alle

@ Peter



> Kleine Korrektur:
> Die User SIND NICHT ZU GAST im Forum,
> die User SIND das Forum!


Ok, wenn wir nicht Gäste sind dann würde ich uns User als Teile einer großen Familie ansehen.
Auch als *Familienmitglied* sollte man gewisse Regeln beachten, die in jeder Gemeinschaft zu aller Wohl eigentlich selbstverständlich sind.
Und wie in jeder *Familie* gibt es  Menschen, die darauf achten, daß diese Regeln auch eingehalten werden.Hier heißen sie Moderatoren.
Ein Forum ist nur gut wenn es gute Informationen liefert und die allgemeinen Umgangsformen den Forenregeln und im übrigen den allgemein gültigen Regeln betreffs des Umgangs miteinander entsprechen.
Ich bin mir sicher, daß jeder Mod hier seine Entscheidungen gut bedacht und der Situation angepaßt hat. Rechtfertigen muß sich dafür mit Sicherheit keiner denn sie wurden sicher nicht wegen ihrem schönen Nick als Mod *berufen*

Das ist , weiß Gott, wirklich kein leichter *Job* , der hin und wieder in echte Arbeit und Stress ausartet, wie man vielfach nachlesen kann.Letztendlich kümmern sich Mods und Admins in ihrer Freizeit und mit viel Enthusiasmus  um dieses Forum.
Sie tun es für alle anderen *Familienmitglieder* und sie tun es gut!
Menschliche Reaktionen in Form emotionaler Postings der Mods sehe ich als legitim an. Mir wäre in vielen Fällen schon viel eher der Kragen in ganz anderer Form geplatzt wenn ich etliche dümmliche, uneinsichtige oder aggressive Postings lese.
Deshalb wäre ich als Mod zB völlig ungeeignet
 und zolle  allen meinen vollen Respekt und Dank für ihren Einsatz.

Den Titel dieses Threads und die sich daraus ergebende Frage finde ich  im Übrigen so unnütz wie * ein Kropf am Hals*
Einesteils weil sich durch den  Namen des Forum bereits die Frage erübrigt und zweitens kann man die Rubriken mit Unterteilungen  ja nachlesen , woraus sich zwangsläufig die Beantwortung  der Titelfrage ergibt.Alles andere steht in den Forenregeln.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende

Ulla


----------



## Joachim (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

Hi,

@Peter
So schwarz/weiß kann man das nicht sehen - den Inhalt und den Charme eines Forum machen ganz sicher zu 95% die User aus. Allerdings die aktiven die wiederkehrend online sind und schreiben!  
Andererseits stehen wir 3 Admins immer mit einem Bein im Gefängnis, wenn wir oder unsere Mods nicht hier und da auch mal beherzt durchgreifen, bei zeiten, was für den ein oder anderen sicher auch mal zu früh sein kann... das bringt die Erfahrung der letzten Jahre als Betreiber/Moderator jedoch so mit sich.
Wohin öffentliche und interne endlose Diskussionen führen können, konnte man vor 2 (oder schon 3? ) Jahren sehen - da wurde ne Handvoll User vor die Tür gesetzt, damit das unerträgliche Dauertheater in den Griff zu bekommen war. Altuser können sich sicher noch dran erinnern... 

 ob der Themenersteller sich hierzu überhaupt noch äußert, wir werden es sehen.

*Um zum Thema mal zurück zu kommen: Alle die laut Foren(-beschreibung) erlaubt und laut Boardregeln nicht verboten sind.*  

@Thorsten


> Ach menno, fast wie in alten Zeiten...


  das waren noch Zeiten ...


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

Peter, aus meiner Sicht siehst Du das zu einseitig.#



maritim schrieb:


> wenn wir bei freunden zu besuch, sind müssen wir auch die wünsche von den gastgebern akzeptieren.



... genau so, wie sich ein guter Gastgeber nach den Wünschen seiner Gäste richtet.



maritim schrieb:


> ist der gastgeber vegetarier , dann kaut man eben das gemüse was einem angeboten wird und holt sich keine frikadelle aus der tasche, die man vorher beim metzger gekauft hat.



... es sei denn der Gastgeber hat daran gedacht das man auf Grünzeug nicht so steht und die Frikadelle vorher selber gekauft und bietet Sie an. Ein guter Gastgeber würde wohl seinen Gästen nicht um jeden Preis etwas aufzwingen, was diese nicht so gerne mögen.



maritim schrieb:


> es gibt immer regeln die man als gast beachten muss und wenn es keine klare regeln gibt, dann sollte man einfach nachdenken und sich aus höflichkeit dem gastgeber anpassen.



Aber natürlich, nur wenn einem die Regeln nicht so klar sind, oder man sich gar keiner Unhöflichkeit bewusst ist, oder man sich bezueglich der Auslegung und der Einhaltung der Regeln nicht sicher ist, dann ist es legitim und höflich zu Fragen, was denn genau gewünscht wird. Manchmal schiessen die Helfer des Gastgebers vielleicht übers Ziel hinaus oder sehen etwas zu regeln, wo noch nichts zu regeln ist. 
Über solche Sachen sollte man versuchen als User großzügig drüber weg zu sehen und unter "Mods sind auch nur Menschen" ablegen, oder sich im Einzelfall per PN beschweren. 
Auch wenns schwerfällt sollte man hier nicht jeden Einzelfall öffentlich diskutieren. 

Wenn zu viele Mods zu viele Fehlentscheidungen treffen kann jeder die Konsequenzen ziehen und das Forum wechseln. oder Teile des Forums nicht mehr nutzen wo einem die Regeln nicht passen (z.B. so wie ich den chat) .
Im großen und ganzen wird hier aber doch recht moderat moderiert würde ich sagen. 

Man sollt eben sowohl als Mod, als auch als User auch mal fünfe gerade sein lassen. 
Dann bleibts wie es ist und macht allen (Mods und Usern) Spaß. 

Die Frage des TE finde ich trotz allem durchaus berechtigt und auch die jetzige Diskussion, 
denn so eine Diskussion erinnert ja auch alle mal wieder dran was die Aufgabe und das Ziel ist. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## nik (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

Hi,

das Thema "Verantwortung eines Forums durch den Betreiber" - üblicherweise ist es eine einzelne Person - wird von den Usern im Regelfall völlig unterschätzt. Der Betreiber verantwortet im Grunde jede Äußerung jeden Users im Forum! Das hat noch lange nichts mit Gefängnis zu tun, aber daran hängt z.B. auch das höchst hässliche Thema Abmahnungen. "Gefängnis" ist also eher plakativ, aber jeder User sollte sich im klaren sein, dass der hobbymäßige Betrieb eines Forums Einfluss auf die Existens des Betreibers haben, ja diese gefährden kann.

Daraus resultiert ein sehr deutliches Hausrecht des Forenbetreibers und ein Zwang zu einigen klaren und einzuhaltenden Regeln. Darüber hinaus ist die Gestaltung, der Betrieb eines Forums frei, bzw. zwischen Betreiber und Nutzer verhandelbar. Ein Forum wie dieses ist idR keine kommerzielle Plattform und dient dem Informations- und Erfahrungsaustausch. Maßgeblich ist immer die Intention des Betreibers, denn der fragt dann geeignete Leute ob sie z.B. am Forum mitarbeiten oder dessen Betrieb moderierend unterstützen wollen.

Ab hier nur noch IMHO  , sollte ein Forum so betrieben werden, dass Betreiber/Moderatoren gar nicht erst einzugreifen brauchen. Daran sollte sich das Verhalten aller User orientieren. Das ist richtiges Leben und sollte jeden User daran erinnern, dass er irgendwo "hingeht" und sich dann so benimmt ohne den allgemeinen Betrieb zu beeinträchtigen oder ihm gar zu schaden! Die Betreiber/Moderatoren müssen manchmal daran erinnern. Üblicherweise ist keiner von denen scharf auf so etwas. Den erfolgreichen Betrieb eines Forums zeichnet dessen Sachkompetenz und der freundliche Umgang zwischen allen Teilnehmern aus.Ich denke, da gibt es eine ziemlich direkte Abhängigkeit und macht es zu einem wichtigen Punkt. Dazu gehören auch so schlichte Dinge wie eine Anrede/Gruß und auch ein (Vor)Name unter sein Geschreibsel. Letzteres bringt die eigene Verantwortung näher. BTW, insgesamt funktioniert der Betrieb hier ungewöhnlich gut. Gerne nutze ich als Informationssuchender an dieser Stelle die Gelegenheit und danke dem gesamten Team für seinen guten Job!

Back to topic beantwortet sich in diesem allgemeinen/speziellen Sinne die Frage des Threaderstellers, denn man kann im entsprechenden Subforum erst einmal alles und freundlich zum Thema machen. Die Auschlusskriterien stehen in den Boardregeln, die jeder bei der Anmeldung präsentiert bekommen und akzeptiert hat. Es macht also schon Sinn, die nicht weg zu klicken sondern mal gelesen zu haben.

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Nik


----------



## Annett (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

Hallo Nik, hallo an alle anderen.


Besser als Nik hätte ich es nicht formulieren können. 100% Zustimmung.  


Schönes WE und beste Grüße 

Annett


----------



## karsten. (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

   Hallo Nik 

[DLMURL="http://www.asiatische-kalligraphie.de/WebRoot/Store9/Shops/15487632/4A9D/4A04/C595/93C9/35DA/C0A8/28B9/893F/83-Respekt.jpg"]Respekt ![/DLMURL]


während ich mich so einem "Thema" nur sarkastisch nähern wollte (konnte) 

hast Du es für   ...... Alle..... verständlich auf den Punkt gebracht !


mfG


----------



## Dilmun (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich kann Nik nur zustimmen.....



> von Nik......
> 
> ein Zwang zu einigen klaren und einzuhaltenden Regeln.




Is nur schade, dass das in unserer "ach so zivilsierten Gesellschaft" überhaupt nötig ist.

Ginge es nicht auch nach dem Motto: " Wie ich behandelt werden möchte, so gehe ich auch mit allen anderen Menschen um" ?


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Themen sind erlaubt, welche verboten?*

Hallo Nik


----------

